# Who do you live with?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Tell us your living situation. Who do you live with? Do you share a bedroom? Do you share the bathroom?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Live with my folks in a small 2 bed house with kitchen and bathroom. House is far too small.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I live in a one bedroom apartment alone.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I live on my own now after living with my wife and son for ages before that. I hadn't lived alone for most of my life - even before I got married I don't think I ever really had a place of my own. Was always with a girlfriend or occasionally back with my Mum for a bit until I could get out again. I think I had a small flat on my own one time when I was about 18 just for a short time.

Took me ages to get used to not having people here with me but I'm sort of getting used to it. Often when I come home now it's quite relaxing - it's quite nice to have my own space.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

All by my lonesome. Unless you include a Betta Fish. LOL


Probably should be in a mental institution though.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

3 roommates. No one is in my bedroom except me. My bathroom is semi private. It's not connected to my room but it's inconvenient for my roommates to go to so they don't use it often.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I live alone in a one bedroom unit.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I live with my dad. I have my own bedroom, we share the bathroom and everything else. He's easy to live with. From 21 until 32, I lived by myself. It was awesome, usually.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Family.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I live on my own with my pup in a 4 bedroom house.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> I live on my own with my pup in a 4 bedroom house.


That's a big place to be on your own in - does it get a bit lonely?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

harrison said:


> That's a big place to be on your own in - does it get a bit lonely?


It does but I see it as an opportunity.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ekardy said:


> I live on my own with my pup in a 4 bedroom house.


I'm in a 4-bed with a fish.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> It does but I see it as an opportunity.


I think if I had a house like that I'd get 2 labradors or Golden Retrievers - plus I'd rent two of the rooms out to international students. I sometimes talk to them on the tram - they're always such nice polite kids, would be good to have the company. I don't really like living alone much.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

My mother & 1 full sister, 2 half brothers & 1 half sister (different father) although my siblings are much more outgoing than me and are never really at home much anymore, my full sister was moved out for 8 years approx but moved back recently after getting checked into a mental hospital for suicidal tendancies (not the first time) and finally getting rid of her drunken boyfriend who also helped spend most of her money, one of my brothers works away from home and is away monday to saturday, the other brother has a girlfriend now and stays with her mostly, my youngest sister has a boyfriend and stays with him mostly, I have my own bedroom but its 1 shared bathroom, after my father died 16 years ago he left a small farm to my mother which I now work so I stay rent free (I also have a dayjob), my half siblings were also left a bigger farm by their father (who died 7 years ago) close by so I still help them sometimes ...its a 4 bedroom bungalow...


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Cletis said:


> I'm in a 4-bed with a fish.


The loners with too much space shared with a tiny pet club? Lol



harrison said:


> I think if I had a house like that I'd get 2 labradors or Golden Retrievers - plus I'd rent two of the rooms out to international students. I sometimes talk to them on the tram - they're always such nice polite kids, would be good to have the company. I don't really like living alone much.


I like having my space though, obviously if I had a partner it would be different. I turned one room into a library/office. One is a gym and the other two are my room and a guest room for when family visit.
I'm currently remodeling since I do see it as an investment. Until I have a legitimate reason to stay put in one spot, I go where life takes me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> I'm currently remodeling *since I do see it as an investment*. Until I have a legitimate reason to stay put in one spot, I go where life takes me.


You're smart to be investing already - I wish I would have done that at your age. It's great. 

My boy should probably start looking at buying a flat or something soon with the sort of salary he's on. Could even just put tenants in it.


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

I live with a roommate, separate bedrooms and bathrooms.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

With my mother.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

With my parents. I have my own bedroom, though of course we share the bathrooms.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Alone in a four bedroom house with my cats.


----------



## LivingEverAfter (Sep 16, 2018)

By myself in an apartment right now, but I wish I had a roommate or two. I think I'm going to try to find a different living situation after I graduate. I'm already inclined to isolate myself and living alone definitely doesn't help with that.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Some sort of ape like creature named Darren.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Darren!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> Darren!


:lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mom and uncle....share a bath.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I share a one bedroom apartment with my pet peace lily Lola Jr. She has the bedroom to herself, I sleep on the couch in the living room and rarely visit her room.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Paul said:


> I share a one bedroom apartment with my pet peace lily Lola Jr. She has the bedroom to herself, I sleep on the couch in the living room and rarely visit her room.


You don't sleep at your computer desk, do you?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

komorikun said:


> You don't sleep at your computer desk, do you?


Couch only, never been able to get to sleep in a chair. Computer desk? I'm not that fancy anymore, my monitor is on an old tv dinner tray and my pc is on top of some boards on the floor while my mouse rests on a board on top of a chair. Much more flexible than a desk.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Roommates - two feline, one human. There are two bedrooms and two bathrooms, so I don't have to share with anyone except my furry shadow. I've shared a bathroom in the past but that was over five years ago (other than short-term visits). I would hate to do it again.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

With my parents and two dogs in a five bedroom house. I have two bedrooms and my own bathroom.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Option #4, but probably should be #6


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I live alone in a one bedroom condo.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

With my parents and siblings.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Silent Memory said:


> With my parents and two dogs in a five bedroom house. I have two bedrooms and my own bathroom.


Your family must be quite wealthy. Cause I know housing is super expensive in Melbourne and Sydney.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

With my mom in a townhouse. I basically get the basement and upstairs is hers. We do have to share the bathrooms as there isn’t one in the basement


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I have been living alone for the past 4.5 years. I used to live in a studio, and have been in my 1-bedroom the past two.

It's all changing in one week though- I'm moving in with my partner on his fervent insistence. I'm not looking forward to it. The new place is a 2-storey, 2-bedroom, and 1.5 bathroom unit (one of the bathrooms is just for the toilet and handwashing, no shower/tub). It's enough space to make me think it could _possibly _work, but I'm more inclined to think I'm going to despise living with someone else and not having complete privacy when I come home.

My partner insists it'll be good for me to learn living with another human though :no


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

What's more pathetic... living alone or living with your parents when you're an adult?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Maslow said:


> What's more pathetic... living alone or living with your parents when you're an adult?


Living with my parents would be a big step up for me, but they don't want me there, lol.

Adults lived with their parents for most of history. It's only in the West, and relatively recently historically, that it's been considered abnormal.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

truant said:


> Living with my parents would be a big step up for me, but they don't want me there, lol.
> 
> Adults lived with their parents for most of history. It's only in the West, and relatively recently historically, that it's been considered abnormal.


That's partially because people were living hand to mouth before 1945. Like 90% of the population was dirt poor. No one could afford to move out. I suppose adult children were more useful back then than now. They could help out on the family farm. Maybe some adult children now help out with the bills but I'd hazard to say the majority just sponge off their parents.

And I'd say families back then were even more openly disappointed if their kids didn't get married by a certain age. Arranged marriages and all that. Big pressure.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I live alone. So very alone.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

I live alone my condo... It gets lonely here sometimes...


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

with family - parents and 2 brothers


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

komorikun said:


> Tell us your living situation. Who do you live with? Do you share a bedroom? Do you share the bathroom?


as bad as it might sound.. i still live with my parents, on a 3 room house... however i do kinda share my room, my family kinda comes in and out whenever they like, the only way to have privacy is to put the actual lock......but well my parents house their rules.....

but im try not to useless in here.. so any electronic or electrical thing that needs fixing im the in-house technician
car the same.... and try to help with expenses


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Your family must be quite wealthy. Cause I know housing is super expensive in Melbourne and Sydney.


We're not really, but our house was worth more than it cost, and housing has got more expensive in the two years we've lived here. I think it was good timing because the price of most houses in my area is $100,000 - $150,000 more now than it was two years ago.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Best ever Epic thread!*

ever, ever!:grin2:0
loner 
forced into retirement age 25

yeeahaaaaayyy! no count of lone parents!! √√√

backup default emergency home
to visit my Dad since mum expired 2006
he been alone those whole 10 years. but Dad expired 2016
so that home's gone. just me in my hovel for every Xmas forever


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Married and live with my wife, but still a loner


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

komorikun said:


> Maybe some adult children now help out with the bills but I'd hazard to say the majority just sponge off their parents.


Definitely the case with my family and friends... Almost everyone in my peer group (ages 23-34) still live with their parents, and pay low or no rent. They often don't even help with bills, groceries, or toiletries. My mother tells me of her friends who have three adult kids in their thirties all still living at home. One shares a bedroom with her mother, while her brother has the other bedroom (in a 2-bedroom condo the mother bought)- They're both in their mid to late twenties.

I understand the rationale behind it. Living with your parents is very comfortable and cheap, and most/all of your income now becomes "fun money" or can be saved towards a house. Going from that to paying over half your income on rent, bills, groceries, toiletries, and household stuff would make most balk if they're not used to it.

I would live with my parents for an easier life, but can't for practicality reasons- There's no space for me at the house.


----------



## thomassusan322 (Aug 13, 2018)

I live with my mom and dad


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I live with my father.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

I live in an apartment with my plants and mealworms. I have neigbors on all four sides, whom are causing a substantial amount of noise disturbance. It triggers me like crazy. I'm having homicidal thoughts from time to time. If I'd felt a bit better for a longer period, I would have moved out already. Earplugs don't cut it. Talking to them doesn't work either. None are bad folks. It's just family dynamics which aren't going to change. Ever. And there's just no getting used to this for me. I've renewed my "looking for a house status" at the housing corporation for about nine years now, so another place is probably within reach if my health ever gets good enough to take the step. Some years ago I got so angry with a neigbor after he'd been making noise for three years, he moved out. It has been relatively quiet for quite some time, but it hasn't been as bad as it is now. I'm afraid I'm actually going to loose it at some point if this continues. There's something going on objectively, but a significant part is trauma related from my part. It won't be fixed any time soon. Sorry for the rant. Needed to get that off my chest, I guess.


----------



## Kiwifruit (Dec 5, 2012)

Alone in an apartment. Unless you count my plants.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Live with my parents in a 3 bedroom 3 bathroom house. Ain't likely to change anytime soon due to my poor health.


----------



## Jackthedog (Jul 29, 2018)

Currently living at my parents house and it's pathetic at my age. I've owned a condo in the past, and I have enough money to buy one and move out, but my job situation is a mess. I really need to get myself together. I'm sure I will be a lonely miserable dude when I move out, but it's not much better living with mommy and daddy.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

GF, kid, 3 cats and another cat that adopted us in a small house with 3 bedrooms and 2.5 bathrooms.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

With my parents


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

with 3 flatmates. it sucks.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

komorikun said:


> Your family must be quite wealthy. Cause I know housing is super expensive in Melbourne and Sydney.


Why are you being nosy?


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

I voted with living "with a roommate/housemate" but I also live with a sibling. I live with a close friend and also my twin brother. I'm pretty happy with my living situation right now even though of course I occasionally get into fights with both people I live with.

I also have experience living alone. Although I love having time to be alone, I eventually get lonely by myself. It comforts me to have other people around in my home even if I'm not actually spending time with them.

On another note, sometimes I do miss living with my parents, but I appreciate my independence too much to ever want to go back to that. It would be nice to not worry about as many bills, but I see it as a small price to pay in order to live my own life without my parents watching me constantly and telling me what to do. Don't get me wrong, I love my parents a lot, however I believe it's healthy for children to eventually move on from their parents' home and lead their own life. You have to learn to depend only on yourself in life if you want to truly be free.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I live on my own in an apartment. I'm getting used to it now - I lived with my wife and son for ages before that in a house so it's taking a while.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

truant said:


> In a run-down, unheated condo with a schizophrenic brother who rarely leaves his room, a paranoid delusional sister who hoards, her homeless psychosis-prone boyfriend, their violently antisocial cat, poisonous spiders, poisonous centipedes, free-roaming mice, and several hundred small flying insects.
> 
> I have my own room and we all share a bathroom. I have a second bathroom, but the toilet doesn't work and I can't afford to fix it. It's not that big a deal, since I'm the only person who showers on a regular basis.
> 
> I'm fairly certain I'm living in hell at this point.


the way you describe all that actually makes me think that its so unbelievably bad you must be making that up but i know that you are honest.  Is there any way at all you could improve the situation? I suppose you hardly leave your room as well to keep away from it all.

I'm intrigued/amazed tho as to how even your paranoid hoardy deluded sister manged to find a partner tho. There's hope for everyone.


----------



## bayberry (Oct 13, 2017)

I live with my parents. I would like to one day move out, but only when I'm financially stable.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

truant said:


> I don't make things up, but I'm used to people not believing me. I can't believe how awful my life is, either.
> 
> At the time I wrote that, it was 100% accurate (well, except the part about hell; I'm not actually in hell, it just feels that way,) but after 17 months her psychotic bf has finally gotten a room of his own somewhere else, and my sister's finally moving out. And I managed to kill most of the flying insects through a combination of brute force and chemical warfare.
> 
> ...


Where is your sister moving to?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

My two best friends anxiety and depression


----------

